# New SchH III Title Holder... Bob Scott and Thunder



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

\\/Congrats to Bob Scott and Thunder for the awesome SchH III preformance on Saturday!\\/ 

Great job guys!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Back atcha to Linda and Kandi (AB) for their BH! :wink:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Awesome Bob!! Now for the book!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Phil Dodson said:


> > Awesome Bob!! Now for the book!!


 
Schucks Phil! I can barely operate this new fangled typewriter! :lol:

Lots of good books and articles on marker training already. Leerburg has just come out with a new Marker Training DVD that I'm looking forward to getting. We just carry it a bit further by using no physical correctiions. It CAN be done!!!
Thunder is now a SAR trained, Sch/VPG III along with his AKC CDX, TT, CGC. In addition to staying in Schutzhund we'll now be doing herding and going for his AKC UD. He's NEVER had a leash or collar correction of any kind.
Am I braggin? 
HELL YES!       

"NO" dog dancing in our future!!! [-X :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Bob and Thunder !!!! =D> =D> Now onto the FH 1 and 2 - knowing how much you love FST:-\" :wink:


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Love to hear how the track went specifically.
Warm congrats to ya.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Congrats Bob and Thunder !!!! =D> =D> Now onto the FH 1 and 2 - knowing how much you love FST:-\" :wink:


 
 Maybe NOT! 
I may give the AKC TD a shot. I heard they aren't as goofy about corners. :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lisa Preston said:


> Love to hear how the track went specifically.
> Warm congrats to ya.


Lisa, I talked a bit about it in the other post. I dont want to get to many different posts going here on one subject.
I'm a mod you know! :lol: :lol: :lol: 8-[


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Congats Bob and Thunder. I bet he would pass in APPDA. Give it some thought and come on down.

Way to go guys. I'm proud for you two.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome news- congrats =D> 

Julie


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

congratulations!!! =D>


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats Bob, that's a nice title to add onto an already accomplished dog!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the III.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Great Job! Congratulations on the III!!! 

Julie


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob, congratulations. It's always good to read of successes and you sure earned it \\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats Bob and Thunder! Personal satisfaction.Nothing like it.No dirty thoughts people.[-X


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats Bob! and with on leash corrections amazing


----------

